# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) تحديثات :  IQ Doctor Ver 1.80 beta Ready For Use !!!

## mohamed73

*IQ Doctor Ver 1.80 beta Ready For Use !!!*  *  Fix MTK 6250 bugs
  Add MTK 6513 CPU Support
  Add MTK 6236 CPU Support
  Fix the SPD 6803 Flash Bugs
===================================
Tip:The MTK 6236\6513 in beta
    Just Support Read Info\Read flash\Format 
MTK Fuction is beta,if you have any problem please Post feedback in here 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Gsm-extreme
 Sonork: 100.1597028
 QQ: 2475966440*

----------

